# 820 partner visa on Marriage grounds



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi All, 

Is there a mandatory requirement of living together for 12 months when you apply for 820 partner visa on marriage grounds?? i am in a relationship with my partner since 2011 and got married this june 2014. In total i have stayed with him under one roof only for 3 months, once when i visited sydney in december 2013 (one month) and now post marriage. 

Thanks,
Indu


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Indu9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a mandatory requirement of living together for 12 months when you apply for 820 partner visa on marriage grounds?? i am in a relationship with my partner since 2011 and got married this june 2014. In total i have stayed with him under one roof only for 3 months, once when i visited sydney in december 2013 (one month) and now post marriage.
> 
> ...


No, the 12-month living together requirement does not apply to married couples or couples who have registered their relationship with Department of BDM of the state where they permanently reside.

Having said that, DIBP requires a lot of evidence from the applicants, to prove they are in a genuine and continuing relationship.
Read the Partner Migration booklet to find the document checklist that is required from the applicant. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thnaks Becky!!

Also is it mandatory to provide statutory declaration in lieu of birth certificate. I dont have my birth certificate however i have PAN card, Aadhar Card and Passport as proof of identity. do i still need to share a statutory declaration??


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Indu9 said:


> Thnaks Becky!!
> 
> Also is it mandatory to provide statutory declaration in lieu of birth certificate. I dont have my birth certificate however i have PAN card, Aadhar Card and Passport as proof of identity. do i still need to share a statutory declaration??


No worries 
For the applicant i.e. You, passport should be enough as proof of identity. You can also your Australian driver's licence and proof of age card issued by the government of the state where you permanently reside.
When I applied for my (offshore paper) partner visa, I included certified photocopies of my passport, birth certificate, Australian driver's license and proof of age card issued by the state of Queensland.

_PAN card, Aadhar card CANNOT be used as proof of identity as they are only valid in India._ Passport and birth certificate which has been issued by the municipal corporation of the city where you were born apostilled by the external affairs of India are the 2 documents that can be used as valid proof of identity.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Could you please tell me when u uploaded documents, did you upload separate stat declarations for one each for social aspects evidence, nature of mutual commitment, evidence of household????? did u also get it certified?

I have written a detailed history of our relation on word doc ad not in a stat declaration form.it is ok? Do i need to get it attested?

thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

itishreee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please tell me when u uploaded documents, did you upload separate stat declarations for one each for social aspects evidence, nature of mutual commitment, evidence of household????? did u also get it certified?


NO! You don't need statutory declaration to prove the social aspect, nature of mutual commitment and evidence of household. 
And NO! you don't need to get any of the below mentioned EVIDENCE certified. The only documents that need to be certified are the photocopies of the documents issued by the government bodies like passport, birth certificate, residency requirements, driver's license, proof of age card, etc. And that's only if you're submitting a paper application.
You don't need to get anything certified if you're applying online.

*IMPORTANT:-*Providing only statutory declarations is not normally sufficient to evidence the social aspect of your relationship.

*SOCIAL ASPECT:-*
1. Joint invitations address to both you and your partner;
2. Photos of family, friends and/or colleagues with you and your partner; 
3. Post/photos from social website like facebook, twitter, instagram, etc;
4. Photos of holidays/vacations/trips take together;
5. evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities;
6. joint membership of organisations or groups, eg:- gym, sports clubs.

*NATURE OF COMMITMENT TO EACH OTHER:-*
1. Knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (for example, background and family situation, which could be established at interview);
2. Intention that your relationship will be long-term (for example, the extent to which you have combined your affairs);
3. The terms of your wills; or
4. Correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.

*EVIDENCE OF HOUSEHOLD:-*
1. Your living arrangements;
2. A statement outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed;
3. Joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which you live;
4. Joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone);
5. Joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses;
6. Joint responsibility for children; or
7. Correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.

All these are taken from the partner migration booklet link to which is mentioned below:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
The above information is taken from pages 39-40.



itishreee said:


> I have written a detailed history of our relation on word doc ad not in a stat declaration form.it is ok? Do i need to get it attested?
> 
> thanks a lot in advance!


Statutory Declaration can ONLY be filled by Australian citizens or permanent residents hence the applicant cannot fill it.
My husband and I both prepared a statement (individually) explaining our relationship and our commitment to each other. I also prepared a flow-chart explaining how our relationship developed. The flow-chart had things like first time we met, when my husband added me on facebook, the first time we chatted on MSN, (yeah, we use to chat on MSN....haha , its a thing of the past), our first date, etc. ect.

So the detailed history you've prepared should be enough. Make sure you date and sign it at the bottom. 
*They DON'T need to be attested, just signed by the person writing them.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Hey Becky,

Thanks a lot for putting in so much effort into helping others. My doubts are cleared now. Good to know that almost nothing needs certified-saves a lot of money and time.
anyway thx a lot again and wish you good luck for your visa


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

itishreee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks a lot for putting in so much effort into helping others. My doubts are cleared now. Good to know that almost nothing needs certified-saves a lot of money and time.
> anyway thx a lot again and wish you good luck for your visa


No worries  happy to help.
Thanks for your kind wishes. Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Hi again Becky! Sorry to bother u so much...just wanted to ask one more question.

So after paying for the online application, I got an automated reply in my email. I think I read somewhere that if u are eligible to apply for partner visa, they get back to u in a week and tell u to upload documents. Is it true or should I just start uploading anyway?

thank you


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Should allow you to start uploading documents almost straight away. We applied and started uploading documents in the same night.


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Thx Engaus!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



itishreee said:


> Hi again Becky! Sorry to bother u so much...just wanted to ask one more question.
> 
> So after paying for the online application, I got an automated reply in my email. I think I read somewhere that if u are eligible to apply for partner visa, they get back to u in a week and tell u to upload documents. Is it true or should I just start uploading anyway?
> 
> thank you


Apologies for the late reply.,
Engaus is correct!After the payment is made and processed, you SHOULD be able to start uploading your documents without any wait.

Thanks for your help Engaus. Good Luck to you both!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am in the process of getting all my documents in place. Wanted to know the statements from family & friends about our relationship also needs to be certified?? these statements are provided by family & friends from india. Is it ok if they share these in an email to me with their signatures or it has to be certified by indian lawyer, JP, municipal counselor?? i.e they get it certified and share the scanned copy with me.

Thanks,
Indu


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Supporting Documents*



Indu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of getting all my documents in place. Wanted to know the statements from family & friends about our relationship also needs to be certified?? these statements are provided by family & friends from india. Is it ok if they share these in an email to me with their signatures or it has to be certified by indian lawyer, JP, municipal counselor?? i.e they get it certified and share the scanned copy with me.
> 
> ...


Hey Indu,

The statutory declaration by the supporting witness MUST be certified. Form 888 can only be filled and signed by Australian citizens and/or permanent residents so your family and friends in India can't fill it. Just thought I'd share this in case you didn't know 

Having said that, they can sign an affidavit or just a letter explaining the details of your relationship. 
I got my parents (combined) and friends (individual) in India to sign affidavits, I got them notarized by the court in India.

I think it should be alright if the documents are scanned to you. 
*Seniors, please help. Thanks!* 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Becky,

I have two witnessess who are Australian citizen / PR who have signed form 888. This is in addition to form 888.

Please suggest!!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Indu9 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> I have two witnessess who are Australian citizen / PR who have signed form 888. This is in addition to form 888.
> 
> Please suggest!!


No worries! Happy to help 

As I mentioned in my previous post, you can get witnesses from India to either write a letter signed, dated with their contact details like phone number, email address (just in case DIBP wishes to contact them to to inquire them about you) OR an affidavit notarized by the court in India.

IMO the scanned copies of the supporting documents should be alright as they WILL have the contact details of your friends/family on which DIBP could reach them if required.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## andy0707 (Aug 19, 2014)

Firstly, thank you Becky for the helpful and insightful answers! This is my first post and I registered just to thank you! I am in the same situation as OP and just about to apply for onshore partner visa online.

I do have one question about the application, does my partner automatically get assigned a Bridging Visa when I complete submitting the applications online? 
We ran out of time preparing for her visa application, and her current tourist visa expires in about a weeks time, should I apply for a extended tourist visa for her?

thanks in advance.
(apologies if this is the wrong place to ask please let me know and I'll start a new thread)


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

*stat dec*



Indu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of getting all my documents in place. Wanted to know the statements from family & friends about our relationship also needs to be certified?? these statements are provided by family & friends from india. Is it ok if they share these in an email to me with their signatures or it has to be certified by indian lawyer, JP, municipal counselor?? i.e they get it certified and share the scanned copy with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Welcome to the Forum*



andy0707 said:


> Firstly, thank you Becky for the helpful and insightful answers! This is my first post and I registered just to thank you! I am in the same situation as OP and just about to apply for onshore partner visa online.
> 
> I do have one question about the application, does my partner automatically get assigned a Bridging Visa when I complete submitting the applications online?
> We ran out of time preparing for her visa application, and her current tourist visa expires in about a weeks time, should I apply for a extended tourist visa for her?
> ...


Hey andy,

Welcome to the Forum 
Thank you so much for the kind gesture. Happy to help.

1. You can extend your partner's visitor visa only if it doesn't have condition 8503- No Further Stay attached to it. If it does, then you won't be able to extend her stay in Australia, she will HAVE to depart Australia to apply for any other visa.

2. This is only possible if her visitor visa does not have the condition 8503 attached to it; When you submit the partner visa application your partner will be issued a bridging visa A which will give her full work and study rights
Below is more information on BVA:-
Bridging visa A â€" BVA â€" (subclass 010)
This BVA will be valid until a decision is made on the partner visa application and will be linked to your partner's visitor visa. The BVA will kick in as soon as her visitor visa will run out.

3. You need to arrange the application quickly and apply for the partner visa before her visitor visa expires. I don't have a lot of knowledge about the online applications  I'm guessing as soon as you submit the application and pay for it online the BVA will be issued.
*Seniors, Please help. Thanks!* 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

itishreee said:


> If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and
> you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be
> considered a statutory declaration under Australian law, even if
> it is made using this form or the template provided by the
> ...


i.e. an affidavit notarized by the court in India


----------



## andy0707 (Aug 19, 2014)

hi Becky

Thanks for the quick reply. I will try the online submission as I am almost done with filling in all the information. I'll look around the forum again to see if similar question has been raised regarding online submission & Bridging visa issuing time.

Cheers


----------



## andy0707 (Aug 19, 2014)

I found my answer regarding partner visa online submission in this thread here started by another member - "Facts &Tips for Partner Visa 820/801 Online Applications"

Sorry I can't seem to be able to post an URL link as a junior member, you can find the thread under "Visas and immigration" forum

Hope this helps other people with the same questions I had


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

andy0707 said:


> hi Becky
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I will try the online submission as I am almost done with filling in all the information. I'll look around the forum again to see if similar question has been raised regarding online submission & Bridging visa issuing time.
> 
> Cheers


No worries andy! Happy to help 



andy0707 said:


> I found my answer regarding partner visa online submission in this thread here started by another member - "Facts &Tips for Partner Visa 820/801 Online Applications"
> 
> Sorry I can't seem to be able to post an URL link as a junior member, you can find the thread under "Visas and immigration" forum
> 
> Hope this helps other people with the same questions I had


Thanks sharing the information andy!  Because you're a junior member, that's why you couldn't post a URL. You'll have to wait till you have written 5 posts.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Hey Guys,

where exactly do I upload the long letter about history of our relationship....there is no specific place/section there.

thanks


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

hi Becky,
sorry.... another query....the 47sp to be filled by sponsor is to be printed, filled in by hand, scanned and then uploaded right? I mean there isn't a form similar to mine that was filled online?
sorry if its a silly question!
thanks a lot everyone...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Online Forms*



itishreee said:


> hi Becky,
> sorry.... another query....the 47sp to be filled by sponsor is to be printed, filled in by hand, scanned and then uploaded right? I mean there isn't a form similar to mine that was filled online?
> sorry if its a silly question!
> thanks a lot everyone...


Hey itishreee,

How are you? Nothing to be sorry for 
Unfortunately I'm not too sure about the technicalities of the online application.

I did find a thread that might be of help to you. Below is the link to it:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/77010-40sp-forms-online.html

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

Hi Becky,
I am ok just going crazy with the documents. Thanks. Hope ur doing good .
Thanks for the link, I'll take a look.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

itishreee said:


> hi Becky,
> sorry.... another query....the 47sp to be filled by sponsor is to be printed, filled in by hand, scanned and then uploaded right? I mean there isn't a form similar to mine that was filled online?
> sorry if its a silly question!
> thanks a lot everyone...


The 47SP is the applicant form. It's the form 40SP that's the spsonsor form. And yes, what you do is complete the applicant's application, get the TRN when you submit, then start a NEW APPLICATION (you'll find the button on the homepage of your ImmiAccount) for the sponsor. It's called Application to Sponsor a Partner to Migrate to Australia or something along those lines. Though you'll find the Form 40SP is on the checklist of documents for the applicant, it's not necessary to fill it out. It's only there in case people don't figure out to do the Sponsor's application, since they don't make it obvious at all!


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

thanks a lot for clarifying CollegeGirl. 
Sorry I meant 40 SP thx for correcting me


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Thank You!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> The 47SP is the applicant form. It's the form 40SP that's the spsonsor form. And yes, what you do is complete the applicant's application, get the TRN when you submit, then start a NEW APPLICATION (you'll find the button on the homepage of your ImmiAccount) for the sponsor. It's called Application to Sponsor a Partner to Migrate to Australia or something along those lines. Though you'll find the Form 40SP is on the checklist of documents for the applicant, it's not necessary to fill it out. It's only there in case people don't figure out to do the Sponsor's application, since they don't make it obvious at all!


Thanks for the help CG!! We can always count on you for professional advice  What would we do without you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

My advice is never professional since I'm not one. It's always amateur.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

Below is a draft of my statutory declartion. shoud i also include the details of me being in australia? i.e the applicant is now in australia, travel details, visa details.. why onshore??


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

*820 onshore - statutory declaration*

Please suggest should i include the details of my travel again and the reasons how we decided for onshore application?? Ae the details mentioned sufficient? and also or financial / socia / future plan can we do a jount statutory declaration or it has to be individual from sponsor & applicant??


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Indu, I don't think there is a right or wrong answer with a history of a relationship statement. It's up to you how you shape it. One thing I wouldn't do though, is to share it with the wider Internet audience. Nobody needs to know my private affairs, just keep your candid moments between yourselves  Good luck.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Many thanks for your prompt reply Bay


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Indu - that is a LOT of information to be putting on a public forum. Also, putting it up here means there's a good chance someone will take it and use it for themselves. Then DIBP would wonder who actually wrote it. We don't even like people using their surnames on this forum for privacy reasons. I'm going to go ahead and delete your posts for your own safety, but I will still be able to view them (as a moderator), so if you need any of the information from them for whatever reason just let me know.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you college girl... Please suggest if i need to mention my details of being n Oz and reason for onshore application or what i wrote is sufficient?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think what you wrote is fine. The reason you are applying onshore is that you ARE onshore. They already know why you're onshore - they're the ones that granted your original visa.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

*form 888*

Hi,

I read that we need to submit atleast 2 form 888 in support of my partner visa application. Can the 2 form be filled by same family members who we know i.e 1 from husband and 2nd one from wife ??? All our relatives and friends are in india and we really don't know much ppl here in oz. i am providing 7 more statements on our relationship from india. Are these sufficient enough?? please suggest!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You're applying onshore for an 820, correct? 

There's no rule saying the two people you get Forms 888 from can't be related, but I think it might be stronger evidence if you got two separate people instead of a couple. If that's all you can get, though, that's all you can get - and that's still two and would meet the basic requirement.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks College girl for all your help!! 

Yeah i am applying onshore for 820.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Usual country of residence??*

Hi all,

I have started filling my application online and stuck at Country of residence it asks usual country of residence and residential address in the usual country of residence. I am confused should i mention India or Australia?? m in australia only for 2 months.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Country of Residence*



Indu9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have started filling my application online and stuck at Country of residence it asks usual country of residence and residential address in the usual country of residence. I am confused should i mention India or Australia?? m in australia only for 2 months.


The country of current residence is the country at this point in time/right now i.e Australia since you are applying onshore.
*Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thank You! * 
Hope this helps. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Becky,

Hows you??

It is asking for "USUAL COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE" do u mean USUAL and CURRENT are same??


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Indu9 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Hows you??
> 
> It is asking for "USUAL COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE" do u mean USUAL and CURRENT are same??


Hey Indu,

I'm good darl, how's the application coming along?
Yes, I think they are the same and that "Australia" would be the answer to your question 
Please do ask around, just to double check. *CollegeGirl, please help here* 
Hope she sees this question  Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, Indu. 

Usual country of residence = where you are living and planning on staying. 
Current address = address at where you are living. 

As an example, if you were, say, visiting France for a month but normally lived in Sweden and were returning to Sweden permanently after your visit to France, your "usual country of residence" would be Sweden, and your current address would be in France.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, Indu.
> 
> Usual country of residence = where you are living and planning on staying.
> Current address = address at where you are living.
> ...


CG to the Rescue!!  
Thank You!! for your help


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your help!!

I got it. Usual country of residence will be India and usual address will be of India and postal address will be of Australia.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Non-migrating dependent family members*

Hi All,

Another Confusing question: Non-migrating dependent family members
I have mentioned No as i don't have any children or step child. i have considered my spouse to be not dependent on me hence i have mentioned NO is this correct. Read a lot could not find a right answer.

My spouse is my sponsor and he holds a PR.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Indu9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another Confusing question: Non-migrating dependent family members
> I have mentioned No as i don't have any children or step child. i have considered my spouse to be not dependent on me hence i have mentioned NO is this correct. Read a lot could not find a right answer.
> ...


Hey Indu,

Not sure if you're submitting a paper application or an online one. I just wrote 'N/A' in that column. Not sure what options are there for online applications. 
'No' would be an appropriate answer as you mentioned in your post if there is an option.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Indu,
> 
> Not sure if you're submitting a paper application or an online one. I just wrote 'N/A' in that column. Not sure what options are there for online applications.
> 'No' would be an appropriate answer as you mentioned in your post if there is an option.
> ...


Hey Becky,

I am applying 820 onshore online.


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey,

I also wanted to know how much is too much... i have filled my details relating to Nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects and future plan each paragraph is around 1000 words is that enough?? The immi account allows around 2000 words.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Indu9 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I also wanted to know how much is too much... i have filled my details relating to Nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects and future plan each paragraph is around 1000 words is that enough?? The immi account allows around 2000 words.


Do you mean characters? It allows 2000 characters, I believe. As long as you've covered everything, i wouldn't worry.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Indu9 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I also wanted to know how much is too much... i have filled my details relating to Nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects and future plan each paragraph is around 1000 words is that enough?? The immi account allows around 2000 words.


Sorry for the late reply 
My husband and I did separate statements. My husbands was about 2100 words and mine was 1850 words.
It should be more than enough, don't stress about it too much 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Indu9 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I have filled my 47sp and its all ready to be submitted 
I am in the process of getting Form 888 signed and few more statements from family and friends back home. I guess this may take another 3-4 days. Should i go head and submit my 47sp or wait till i have all my documents in place?? My 3 Months stay is ending on 26th September 2014.

Also should i certify my passport copy and then scan n upload or color scan of original should be fine? 

My Form 80 i have filled and scanned using my phone camera It is a PDF file. Is this fine or should i do the scan at officeworks?


----------

